# [Urgent] Boot a Motherboard with No Power Button



## Ammonite (Jan 30, 2012)

I have no case and I want to test my mini-ITX designed Intel Desktop Board D525MW.

No idea how to do this. The power supply makes the light on the board go on, I've tried touching the red on / off pins together and jump it but it doesn't work.

Going insane. Urgent help needed, I don't have a lot of time to have it sitting around on the desk.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

You need to jump the green with the ground (black) googling for pic


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 30, 2012)

That picture makes no sense to me. I have a 10pin PicoPSU that is nothing like traditional power supplies. I thought this has to do with pins on the motherboard?


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry 'bout that, let me google an image for a pico PSU....


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 30, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> You need to jump the green with the ground (black) googling for pic





m1dg3t said:


> Sorry 'bout that, let me google an image for a pico PSU....


Didn't read 

I think your confused here he wants to power on the system not test if the psu works which might be a good idea anyway considering it wont turn on

momentarily touch the two red pins with something metal to jump them if it dont turn on something else is wrong


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 30, 2012)

Uh oh.

I have been doing that using a screw driver but nothing has been happening. Does this mean I might have a broken board? D:


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> Didn't read
> 
> momentarily touch the two red pins with something metal to jump them
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120130/a1.png



You got me! Was being lazy and just read the thread title  O/P you got your answer now 

Edit: Perhap's you have to maintain contact longer for it to BOOT up?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 30, 2012)

@ midget, ive done this more times than i can count

@Ammonite try re seating the RAM or just 1 stick at a time, removing all add in cards, clear CMOS.

According to spec that board takes a standard 24 pin  + 4pin CPU if your using a pico itx psu you may have already killed it.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 30, 2012)

Learn somethin' new everyday! Back to my beer 

O/P hope the board/PSU aint fried


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 30, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> According to spec that board takes a standard 24 pin  + 4pin CPU if your using a pico itx psu you may have already killed it.



I've done extensive searching and the PicoPSU is not only designed for mini-itx boards, but its compatible with numerous Intel Desktop Boards including this one.

Definitely not a problem there.

EDIT: I think I may have found the problem related to a very silly problem with cables. I'll update soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> You got me! Was being lazy and just read the thread title  O/P you got your answer now
> 
> Edit: Perhap's you have to maintain contact longer for it to BOOT up?



Just the slightest touch is enough to power it on.  As stated if it's not turning on then something else is wrong.

Hope OP can update us soon.


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay I'm an idiot. My inexperience with hardware and retail gullibility has shined through.

I'm missing a crucial cable to power the CPU. I didn't know what I was doing and relied on the product description of "powers your mini-itx motherboard without any extra cables" when really I have a motherboard that requires an extension cable to power the CPU that is sold separately.

Fingers cross I haven't destroyed it.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 30, 2012)

Ammonite said:


> Okay I'm an idiot. My inexperience with hardware and retail gullibility has shined through.
> 
> I'm missing a crucial cable to power the CPU. I didn't know what I was doing and relied on the product description of "powers your mini-itx motherboard without any extra cables" when really I have a motherboard that requires an extension cable to power the CPU that is sold separately.
> 
> Fingers cross I haven't destroyed it.



lol.......... I doubt you fried it but .. eh live and learn....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2012)

It happens to all of us at one point man, pretty sure the rig is okay.  Keep us posted.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I did the same thing last week. I assembled my HTPC in its case and pressed the power button to get no post. I worked for about 15 minutes before I noticed no 4 pin connected LOL. Thats what I get for being in a rush


----------



## Ammonite (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol


----------



## JTCPingas09 (Jan 31, 2012)

A few weeks ago I built a new rig. The thing wouldn't power on and I was under the assumption that the motherboard was DOA. Next thing I assumed was that my power supply wasn't up to the task. Turned out there was a brass standoff touching the bottom of the board.  Thankfully the board itself is perfectly fine.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 31, 2012)

Short its front-panel power switch pins with a screwdriver.


----------



## saikumar boinpally (Jan 26, 2016)

Guys i have a problem my motherboard power pins are not working even i tried them shorting with a screwdriver everything................the only thing is sometimes it gets rarely started up on shorting the pins with a screwdriver..................so plzzz help me get out of this issue


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2016)

saikumar boinpally said:


> Guys i have a problem my motherboard power pins are not working even i tried them shorting with a screwdriver everything................the only thing is sometimes it gets rarely started up on shorting the pins with a screwdriver..................so plzzz help me get out of this issue



It's either broken or you are doing it wrong. For future reference you can make new threads you do not need to resurrect 4 year old ones.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 26, 2016)

^^^ And with that in mind, this ones closed.


----------

